# Do Any Distributors Offer Re-labeling Services?



## comapony3 (May 19, 2010)

Hello!

After looking into options for getting t-shirts re-labeled after they have been printed on (screen printers, alteration businesses, etc.) I'm wondering if there are any distributors who offer to Re-label shirts when you purchase them at wholesale. I'm not sure if I'm using the right lingo or not but is there such a company where you can have the new labels put in BEFORE you print on the shirts?

Thanks in advance guys-really appreciate it. Cheers!


----------



## crazymike (Aug 18, 2008)

You might check with TSC Apparel. I know they use to do it.


----------



## contractprinter (Jan 5, 2006)

comapony3 said:


> Hello!
> 
> After looking into options for getting t-shirts re-labeled after they have been printed on (screen printers, alteration businesses, etc.) I'm wondering if there are any distributors who offer to Re-label shirts when you purchase them at wholesale. I'm not sure if I'm using the right lingo or not but is there such a company where you can have the new labels put in BEFORE you print on the shirts?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys-really appreciate it. Cheers!


Alstyle apparel has done it for me. 30 dozen minimum any size or color


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Imprints Wholesale has a 100 piece minimum , you supply the tags. It's the best deal I've found, only problem is you are limited to the brands they stock.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

dptk said:


> Imprints Wholesale has a 100 piece minimum , you supply the tags. It's the best deal I've found, only problem is you are limited to the brands they stock.


That's going to be the case with all of them. 

I ditto TSC, they still do it and have a pretty wide range of product, including American Apparel.


----------



## comapony3 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## comapony3 (May 19, 2010)

Oh also do any of these places have Alternative Apparel shirts? If not do you know of any distributors that both have Alternative Apparel shirts and offer re-labeling services? 

Thanks you guys


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Can't say for sure. Just visit their websites.


----------

